# Kipor Generators



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Anyone have any knowledge of Kipor 1000 and 2000 Considering buying one but due to lack of knowledge am unsure which one to buy. Main needs charging batteries when off the hook and DVD use by grandchildren


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

I have had the 1000 and now the 3k kipor generator.

Bear in mind, that the 1k will give 950w as normal and my 3k gives 2.8k

anyway, there are those that will tell you that Kipor are of lesser quality than Honda, and that may well be the case. However, I had the 1k for over 15 months without problem, until some scrote nicked it, and I have the 3k now, they are about 1/2 the price of Honda, ( which is whom alledgedly the makers borrowed the technology from) ...or less...I have never had a problem with either generator, and if they last 2 years instead of 3, for instance, then they still work out cheaper. 

I would not hesititate to recommend them, and I know 4 other companies in my business who use Kipor. 

But, you takes your choice when you pay your money. As far as use then you need to work out:

How much power to charge the batteries 
How much power for the dvd.

If its any guide, I ised to run an 85w microwave and my tv and dvd with the 1k at the ame time. So you'll probably be ok with the 1k.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

I've had my Kipor for a year & a half. It was bought for the van but due to fitting solar has been used more for other things. Totally reliable so far & I personally would'nt hesitate to recommend them. The two Kw version is a little noisier than the one Kw version. 

Honda genny's have a good reputation, & so they should at the ridiculous prices they charge. I've no doubt they're good but are they worth the extra money. I got mine for a little over £300.00. It was an absolute steal IMO. A third of the price of an equivalent Honda. Don't ask where I bought it. I can't remember  

The only thing that I can find to criticize is the fact that my Kipor takes half a dozen pulls to get going if it's been sitting idle for a couple of months. That however I can live with.

D.


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Hi Dave was yours a 1000 or 2000


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Can you get Kipor converted to run on gas?

Johnny F


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

I havent researched any companies which actually could or would do an LPG conversion. Mostly because in my case carting about a jerry can of 15 litres of petrol isnt a problem, another reason is because I used to get about 6 hours from the 1k when running everything up to the max output. This was on a full tank of 3 litres, I think. Economically its simply not a cost effective change. If its more for the storage of a petrol can, then maybe it would be worth the cost. 

I believe the Kipor is based fairly extensively on Honda, so if Honda can be converted then I cant see why Kipor cant be....nothings impossible, if you're willing to pay the money.


----------



## 104441 (May 11, 2007)

mangothemadmonk said:


> Can you get Kipor converted to run on gas?
> 
> Johnny F


Whilst I agree with Bandaid that it is the same technology I am led to believe that Kipor use parts of a lesser quality and as I am told running off LPG runs hotter it would reduce the lifespan considerably.

I have the 2000 I bought off ebay for just under 300 so at Hondas prices you could buy almost three for the same price.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Patsy, mine's the 2000 8)

Edited to add, It's the yellow inverter one. 

Bought after a conversation with a Niesmann owner who'd had the misfortune to fry the board in his control panel. He'd been using a Honda genny, the type of thing that you'd use on a building site for power tools. The waveform & frequency of these is'nt very tightly controlled. He'd then bought a Kipor & recommended them to me.

D.


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

I have the kipor KGE2000 t1 and very please with it two years on :wink:


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Kipor generators*

 Ciao tutti,
I bought the smallest Kipor generator at the 2006 Lincoln Rally, and can't fault it. I remember paying somewhere around 200 pounds.
As for pulls required to start 2 years on - I think what happens is that when you switch off, evaporation causes an air lock in the fuel system.
When you want to start up, turn the 'start' switch on, move the choke over to 'start', make sure the petrol cap air vent is switched to 'on'; and leave for 10 mins. Using this method mine starts on first pull in any weather/temperature. Oh, of course every so often clean the spark plug.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

My Kipor is the yellow 1000 one (bought from dear old Outdoorbits) and it has been absolutely fine. Use it to run the 'fridge, battery charger, TV/DVD and Mrs M's hairdryer.

Cannot fault it. Had the older-style red Honda 650 before which was really heavy to carry around, but well made (and much, much more expensive).

If you just want it to run the charger, keep the lights on and use your TV/DVD then the 1000 will be more than enough in my experience.


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Patsy we have a Kiper 1000 yellow sinemaster, as said cheap but not the cheapest you can get, we are very happy with ours dont use it much but its there when we need it. We only use it to put some charge in the batteries, we went for the 1000 because of the weight and size and its powerful enought for us. If you want a 2000 and have room and payload look at this. Good Luck Bob.

This one on Ebay ends today:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=120292751037&Category=76066&_trksid=p3907.m29


----------

